# Help an old Sentra.net guy out.....(Tsuru Headlight Conversion)



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

Wow, it's been a while since I posted anything Nissan-related. Wassup to all you guys from the Sentra Network (B13NismoPinoy), and all you newer guys. Man, my B13's been on the back burner for quite a while, since I sold my first one and had other projects (AE86, girlfriend, etc.) but now it's time to get back in business. Before I stopped visiting the B15sentra.net forums, everyone was talking about the conversion to Tsuru headlights and grill on B13s. Now that I have come back into some cash, could some of you guys who have done this mod shed some light; i.e. price, where to buy, installation difficulty, etc. Any and all help would be much appreciated. Damn it feels good to get back behind the wheel of an SR20-powered car.... 

-Krispy


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2002)

Krispy i might have the info your looking for on the Mexican Headlight Conversion. There is a guy C-Los (92Sentra) on b15sentra.net that has bought a few of the headlights and from what i've seen and heard he still has a few.

To contact him you can email him at [email protected] or call him at 813-248-6948 and ask for Carlos jr. I hope this helps or seach on the b15sentra.net board for "92sentra" and try to reach him. He's a nice guy and reponds to your messages quick.

I hope this helps you out... also there are probably others but he's one i've talked to before about them.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

check the back issues of NPM/SOLM we had a install about 5 months back....


----------



## Subculture (Apr 30, 2002)

I believe Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan has those in stock.


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey...I remember a B13NismoPinoy back in the days when sentra.net had their own bulletin board, which was a really long time ago. Anyways welcome back.


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Subculture said:


> *I believe Greg Vogel at Mossy Nissan has those in stock. *


This is where I went for mine a few months ago. He has them in stock and can ship them out immediately.

Installation instructions can be found on Sentra.net and it's pretty simple. The most difficult part would be the wiring but even that is easy if you've done stuff like installing you own stereo or modified your foglights. It really isn't that hard to do, just make sure you take your time.

On a '91-'92, this headlight improves night time vision dramatically since you are switching from a 9004 bulb with a refractive lens cover to an H4 with a clear headlight cover using a multi-angle reflector. On the '93-'94, I'm sure it is still an improvement but not as much as the earlier model.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

WaLdo98 said:


> *Hey...I remember a B13NismoPinoy back in the days when sentra.net had their own bulletin board, which was a really long time ago. Anyways welcome back. *


Haha, thanks a lot man. It feels good to be back. Although the car I had back then has long since been sold, I still have this puppy. As for the Tsuru headlights, thanks to all of you who gave info. Wiring shouldn't be a prob, I had major probs with my old car having R32 tails and MCS14 headlights, so hopefully this ordeal should be much easier. BTW, one last q, does anyone have an approx. price on this setup?


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

I think under $350 if you are a SERCA member. Give Greg a call and he'll give you the exact price.


----------

